

OpenID Connect spec is now there - bergie
http://openidconnect.com/

======
daveman692
This is my old first draft from last year. Others have been working on making
it real over the past few months but the site hasn't been updated yet.

~~~
wmf
It definitely needs some big picture explanation up front.

------
michaelchisari
Hasn't this been around for a while now? It says (c) 2010, and I could have
sworn I've read this spec before.

------
bergie
This is where the final spec apparently lives, but seems to be down now:
<http://openid.net/specs/openid-connect-core-1_0.html>

